# Help with young, untamed cockatiel?



## Jezza101 (Jan 11, 2009)

hello all. i just signed up here since i also need some hints and tips for my new cockatiel i have recently.

This little one was one of surprise for we'd never think our cockatiels would end up being sucessful with hatching a lil' baby. 

she/he is about 3 months now, or over. i only discovered him when he was almost out of the nest. couldnt even hear the baby screeches when they are hungry  .lol.

but yeah. i was hoping you all have good tips of how to get this lil' guy to be more lovable?

i have had it in my room, in a cage ofcourse, for over a week and its slowly got comfy with me and close to where i sit next to it but if i try offer treats,on the outside, it'd back away obviously startled. so i stop and leave him be.

today though, i opened his big cage door and let him wander out on his own, he still sits on the cage door (one you can you pull downwards) and gets all sleepy and comfy there while i hum along to my music just next to the cage.lol -


i think i covered everything...oh and no his wings arent clipped, i think i'd rather wait to gain the little guys trust first....its a screecher and a good biter


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Trust has to be earned and it can only be earned if your bird learns that you are not a threat, that you are not going to hurt him and that being with you is an enjoyable activity. Don't ever stick your hand inside of the cage and grab or towel your bird to get him out of the cage. This will cause him to bite and lose trust in you. You want your bird to come to you willingly, not by force. Spend as much time as you can sitting near your bird's cage. Read a book or magazine. Do a crossword puzzle. Eat your meals and snacks next to the cage. Talk to your bird in a gentle, slow and loving voice. Cockatiels are sociable, flocking birds and they need interaction with humans. Sooner or later your bird is going to show an interest in your voice and he will move over to the cage bars nearest to wear you are sitting. Offer him some treats through the cage bars. (things like Millet which they love) Once he has become comfortable with accepting treats from your hand, open the cage door when he's sitting on the front perch and offer him some loose seeds from the palm of your hand. Food is a powerful motivator when working with birds.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's a little bit I had pasted into note book:​ *HAND TAMING

Taming and training is best done in a small room with few distractions. Training involves acceptance and trust between you and your cockatiel. Speak softly to the bird to calm it and always move slowly. Start from the floor and approach the bird from the side rather than head on.; With a treat held between two fingers, coax it onto your hand. It may try to fly and you may have to repeat this several times. Once it's on your hand, then you start having it step up from one hand to the other. If a bird bites hard and persists with biting, you've had him out too long. Repeat the hand-taming lessons several times a day but for short periods of time, about 10 minutes a session.
*​


----------



## Jezza101 (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks for the tips *solace*. and *sweetrsue*

i'll be sure to try these ideas out and i'll report back about any sucesses!


----------



## Jezza101 (Jan 11, 2009)

*sucess is gradually coming! *



sweetrsue said:


> Here's a little bit I had pasted into note book:​ *HAND TAMING
> 
> Taming and training is best done in a small room with few distractions. Training involves acceptance and trust between you and your cockatiel. Speak softly to the bird to calm it and always move slowly. Start from the floor and approach the bird from the side rather than head on.; With a treat held between two fingers, coax it onto your hand. It may try to fly and you may have to repeat this several times. Once it's on your hand, then you start having it step up from one hand to the other. If a bird bites hard and persists with biting, you've had him out too long. Repeat the hand-taming lessons several times a day but for short periods of time, about 10 minutes a session.
> *​





Solace. said:


> Trust has to be earned and it can only be earned if your bird learns that you are not a threat, that you are not going to hurt him and that being with you is an enjoyable activity. Don't ever stick your hand inside of the cage and grab or towel your bird to get him out of the cage. This will cause him to bite and lose trust in you. You want your bird to come to you willingly, not by force. Spend as much time as you can sitting near your bird's cage. Read a book or magazine. Do a crossword puzzle. Eat your meals and snacks next to the cage. Talk to your bird in a gentle, slow and loving voice. Cockatiels are sociable, flocking birds and they need interaction with humans. Sooner or later your bird is going to show an interest in your voice and he will move over to the cage bars nearest to wear you are sitting. Offer him some treats through the cage bars. (things like Millet which they love) Once he has become comfortable with accepting treats from your hand, open the cage door when he's sitting on the front perch and offer him some loose seeds from the palm of your hand. Food is a powerful motivator when working with birds.



i thought i might give you guys a heads up. today i've tried treats -Millet spray that i bought yesterday- and the little guy was less cautious with my hand approaching with a treat, i took it slow and held the very far end and he seemed to not mind as much but was still cautious of my movements.

have i been doing this the right way? he didnt seemed as bothered.

oh and i came up with a name for it. i hope its boy, im not too sure yet but if its a boy im naming him Romeo.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes you are doing it right. The less he is threatened by you hands and the more he looks at them as treat dispensers the better for your relationship.


----------

